# Icabod Crane Tombstone



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I happened to mention to Mrs. Doom that I wanted to do an Icabod Crane tombstone this year and showed her picture of the Headless Horseman. The next day she came home with these, asking if they would work to put on top. Man I love that woman!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can we borrow your wife to go shopping for us? She is da bomb at finding things:jol:


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Sure Roxy, what do you need? Keep in mind that she works full time so only has limited time to shop.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Hmmmm.... I have very similiar items in my basement (shhh, don't tell my daughter), can't wait to see the finished product.*


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

In case you'd like some inspiration, here's the tombstone of the real Ichabod Crane, acquaintance of Washington Irving, on Staten Island:


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> In case you'd like some inspiration, here's the tombstone of the real Ichabod Crane, acquaintance of Washington Irving, on Staten Island:


Can anybody else see it?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Doc Doom said:


> Can anybody else see it?


No I don't see anything...


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

For 2010, "The Haunting of Storybook Hollow" added a great Headless Horseman themed stone for Washington Irving: http://storybookhaunt.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=10174931


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Doc and Tuck, I can see the photo. It didn't show up yesterday, but it's there now - really nice stone, too, except there isn't a headless guy on a horse on the top


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can see it too. Is that actually his grave marker, or a memorial?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I can see it today...the spirits must have corrected it for me


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

is it a bad thing that I know exactly who the figure is?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a progress pic of the Headless Horseman to top my Ichabod Crane tombstone. It took a suprising amount of time to get this far, mostly because I had to cut the sleeve off his raised arm and resew it in the upright position. It bound too much to simply raise the arm. I guess the doll wasn't intended to bend like I needed him too. I had to cut both knees and the bent arm to the (plastic) bone, bend and reglue. The saddle and stirrups are made from duct tape. Wires run down the arm, out his keyster and through the horse so I can light up a Jack-O-Lantern in the raisd hand.

Now I just need to spray it with about 50 coats of vinyl primer.










I know the real Ichabod lived from 1787-1857, but can anybody tell me the dates for the fictional one in the Legend of Sleepy Hollow? I've never actually reead the story, which is set circa 1790. I figure him to be about 25+ so I'm thinking of using 1765-1790.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> I can see it too. Is that actually his grave marker, or a memorial?


Memorial..."sacred to the memory of".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might want to put a bridle and reins on that horse. Otherwise, he won't pay the least bit of attention to where his rider wants to go


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> You might want to put a bridle and reins on that horse. Otherwise, he won't pay the least bit of attention to where his rider wants to go


Good idea Roxy. Here's a progress pic with a bridle, reins and a cape.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great, Doc!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a pic of the final HH figure, complete with light-up jack-o-lantern.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it, and the pumpkin really pulls it all together.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

That looks great, the lit pumpkin is an awesome idea!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I can never get enough Sleepy Hollow...story renditions, movies, illustrations...and now a tombstone! Can't wait to see the finished piece...going to look fantastic. Love the lit JOL!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> In case you'd like some inspiration, here's the tombstone of the real Ichabod Crane, acquaintance of Washington Irving, on Staten Island:


Oh!!! Can you reveal where on Staten Island it is? The job drags me to the base of the Bayonne Bridge on Staten Island from time to time. I'd love to see something other than docks, junk yards, and auto body shops. Okay, we don't get around much while there, but this would be awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's an updated pic of the final tombstone. Now to add weathering and maybe a peeking ghoul.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooh, like it!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

a pic and video of the finished tombstone have been posted in the Showroom.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=568155#post568155


----------

